# Beretta 87 - Light Strikes



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

I picked up a Beretta 87BB a week or so ago that was manufactured in 1988. By the looks of it, its been sitting quietly somewhere for the last 23 years seeing very limited use (very nice shape). The pistol does have one issue. I'm getting light hits with the firing pin. About 1 in 40 rounds will fail to fire on the first strike (I've put 500 rounds through so far). It will fire on the second strike (in the exact same spot on the rim). You can see on all the cases that the firing pin dent is shallow compared to most other rimfires. This has happened with several different brands so I don't believe its an ammo issue. Manually pressing the firing pin forward, it appears that the pin protrudes far enough and it doesn't appear to be damaged. Right now, I'm thinking that the hammer spring may be weak. (Maybe its sat cocked for the last 20 years in a closet and gotten weaker). 

Has anyone ever replaced the hammer spring on one of these pistols? How hard/easy was it to do? I got this pistol pretty cheap ($310) so its not too upsetting but if its an easy fix I'd like to get it running right.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I agree it sounds like a worn hammer spring. I believe brownells has them in stock and I'd think a hammer spring should not be that difficult of a task to change.


----------

